# Moving to Girona in September, ideas for accommodation?



## TessaR (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there,

I'm moving to Girona in September to start a TEFL job. I'm super excited but have never seen the city before and won't have a chance to visit before moving. Can anyone recommend a good 'first step' in terms of finding a place to live? For example, are there any websites you'd recommend for flat-searching?
Also are there any areas that you would recommend living in/staying away from? 

Thanks very much for your help in advance 


BTW this is the address of the school where I'll be working if that helps at all: C/ Claudi Girbal 23 baixos, 2D, 17003 Girona, Spain.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

TessaR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm moving to Girona in September to start a TEFL job. I'm super excited but have never seen the city before and won't have a chance to visit before moving. Can anyone recommend a good 'first step' in terms of finding a place to live? For example, are there any websites you'd recommend for flat-searching?
> Also are there any areas that you would recommend living in/staying away from?
> ...


I can't help directly but I believe others have mentioned AirBnB. Hopefully my responding will bump your thread back into play since it seems to be languoring in the doldrums.


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

TessaR said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm moving to Girona in September to start a TEFL job. I'm super excited but have never seen the city before and won't have a chance to visit before moving. Can anyone recommend a good 'first step' in terms of finding a place to live? For example, are there any websites you'd recommend for flat-searching?
> Also are there any areas that you would recommend living in/staying away from?
> ...


http://www.segundamano.es/pisos-compartidos-y-habitaciones-girona/

MIL ANUNCIOS.COM - Compartir piso en Girona. Anuncios de pisos compartidos en Girona. Habitaciones en Girona.

Alquiler habitaciones en Girona provincia — idealista

Never visited Girona city I'm afraid but I've heard very good things about it. The coastline near there is fantastic.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Girona a is a beautiful city, you are very lucky to have found work there. I hope you will be happy.

AirBnB or similar does seem to be the best way forward for you because you can find something on there very short term (a couple of weeks ish) until you're more aware of where you are going and alternatives. Once you are there you might find your new colleagues can help you. That's what I would do anyway. Assuming of course you're single and don't have a family, two dogs, a cockatoo, three ferrets and a van full of furniture coming with you.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

TessaR,
Have you asked the school to help you? Language assistants are normally pointed at somewhere approved by the school, often on a B & B type basis with somebody known to, or even working in, the school.


----------



## TessaR (Jul 7, 2015)

Thank you to all of the responses. That's very helpful


----------

